# Request for information



## obideliza (Oct 25, 2018)

Dear Sir/madam

This is Liza obide from Afghanistan and I am willing to travel to Germany for continuing my professional educations in ACCA, would please guide me how to apply and proceed.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

obideliza said:


> Dear Sir/madam
> 
> This is Liza obide from Afghanistan and I am willing to travel to Germany for continuing my professional educations in ACCA, would please guide me how to apply and proceed.


Hi Liza, welcome to the forum.

Is there a specific reason why you want to go to Germany for ACCA?

As far as I know, there are only test centres, but no tuition providers for ACCA in Germany - getting a student visa for this will be difficult/impossible, unless you can find a private institution that is able to sponsor you. Word of warning: if any of the private universities are still offering ACCA as part of their finance programmes, they will be very, very costly.

Also, ACCA is a British qualification which is virtually unknown to German employers, so also does not make sense if you are looking to apply for a post study work permit in the long run.


----------

